# Nameserver Setup



## Veyron (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am new with FreeBSD, how do I setup nameservers?


```
ns3.domain.com
ns4.domain.com
```

I have Cpanel Installed, but think I need to manually add these nameservers to the system.

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a place to _post_ howtos and FAQs, not ask for them.

As for setting up a nameserver, there are hundreds of tutorials on the web. It really doesn't matter if BIND runs on Linux, Solaris or FreeBSD, they're all configured the same.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2011)

[ moved to proper forum ]

And if you mean DNS resolvers, it's in The Handbook.


----------

